# Uso e accordo col - ne



## uccellino

Salve a tutti quanti usuari di questo foro!,
prima di tutto vorrei ringraziare i creatori e i moderatori perché mi sembra una ferramenta molto utile per quelli che lavoriamo con l’italiano –allievi e insegnanti-. È un modo molto diretto per imparare e risolvere dubbi. 
Adesso, vado al sodo. È giusto dire?:
“-Dove sono andate a finire le ciliegie che ho comprato stamattina? –Non lo so, io *ne ho mangiate un po*’ ”, è giusto accordare il participio passato con il ne?
Ancora più esempi, si dice: “L’ho mangiato tutto”, ma se dico: “*L’*ho mangiato *quasi tutto*” continua ad essere corretto l’impiego di l’ oppure devo usare il ne?”
E nel seguente caso: “-Paola, hai già letto tutto il libro? –No, *ne ho letto* soltanto le prime pagine” oppure “No, *ne ho lette* soltanto le prime pagine”? Invece se dico: “No, *ne ho soltanto lette le prime venti pagine*”, qui sì si deve fare l’accordo del participio con il ne, no?
Aiutatemi, per favore! Sto per impazzire con questo argomento!!


----------



## claudine2006

uccellino said:


> Salve a tutti quanti usuari di questo foro!,
> prima di tutto vorrei ringraziare i creatori e i moderatori perché mi sembra uno strumento molto utile per noi che lavoriamo con l’italiano –allievi e insegnanti-. È un modo molto diretto per imparare e risolvere dubbi.
> Adesso, vado al sodo. È giusto dire?:
> “-Dove sono andate a finire le ciliegie che ho comprato stamattina? –Non lo so, io *ne ho mangiate un po*’ ”, è giusto accordare il participio passato con il ne?
> Ancora più esempi, si dice: “L’ho mangiato tutto”, ma se dico: “*L’*ho mangiato *quasi tutto*”  continua ad essere corretto l’impiego di l’ oppure devo usare il ne?”
> E nel seguente caso: “-Paola, hai già letto tutto il libro? –No, *ne ho letto* soltanto le prime pagine”  oppure “No, *ne ho lette* soltanto le prime pagine”? Invece se dico: “No, *ne ho soltanto lette le prime venti pagine*”,  qui si deve concordare il participio con il ne, no?
> Aiutatemi, per favore! Sto per impazzire con questo argomento!!


Nel caso del libro di Paola, il ne si riferisce al libro, quindi non puoi usare il participio al femminile plurale.
Ho letto solo le prime pagine del libro.
Ne ho letto solo le prime pagine. 

E, comunque, un nativo direbbe: Ho letto solo le prime pagine. 

Ti ricordo che se vuoi puoi scrivere le tue domande direttamente in spagnolo nel forum italiano-spagnolo.


----------



## uccellino

Grazie, Claudine,
ma non ho inviato tutto il messaggio completo. Siccome era la prima volta che usavo il foro mi sono incasinata un po'. Nel seguente messaggio che ho inviato pochi minuti fa, puoi vedere il resto.
Saresti ancora così gentile di dirmi qualcosa?
Un cordiale saluto,
Uccellino.


----------



## daniele712

claudine2006 said:


> Ho letto solo le prime pagine del libro.
> Ne ho letto solo le prime pagine.
> 
> E, comunque, un nativo direbbe: Ho letto solo le prime pagine.
> 
> Ti ricordo che se vuoi puoi scrivere le tue domande direttamente in spagnolo nel forum italiano-spagnolo.


Ciao Claudine,
nel post #2 hai scritto che 
 ne ho mangiate un pò è corretto
ma che
ne ho lette soltanto le prime pagine è sbagliato.
Mi sfugge la differenza , direi che in questo caso,non c'è correggimi se sbaglio.

Non sono troppo sicuro sull'argomento perchè ho l'impressione che si usi dire 'ne ho mangiate diverse' come 'ne ho mangiato diverse', ma non ne sono certo.
Mi risulta  che:
ne ho inteso gli usi   è corretto;
ma:
ne ho intesi gli usi? (probabilmente no ma non 'suona' troppo male e credo nel linguaggio parlato capiti di sentire questo tipo di declinazione del participio).

Qualcuno può far maggiore chiarezza?


----------



## claudine2006

daniele712 said:


> Ciao Claudine,
> nel post #2 hai scritto che
> ne ho mangiate un pò è corretto
> ma che
> ne ho lette soltanto le prime pagine è sbagliato.
> Mi sfugge la differenza , direi che in questo caso non c'è correggimi se sbaglio.
> 
> Non sono troppo sicuro sull'argomento perchè ho l'impressione che si usi dire
> ne ho mangiate diverse come ne ho mangiato diverse ma non ne sono certo.
> So che
> ne ho inteso gli usi è corretto.
> ma ne ho intesi gli usi? (probabilmente no ma non 'suona' troppo male e credo nel linguaggio parlato capiti di sentire questo tipo di declinazione del participio).
> 
> Qualcuno può far maggiore chiarezza?


Ne ho letto le prime pagine (del libro).
Al maschile singolare perchè il ne si riferisce al libro, non alle pagine.
Ne ho mangiate diverse.
Al femminile plurale perchè il ne si riferisce alle ciliegie.



Spero sia chiaro.


----------



## daniele712

claudine2006 said:


> Ne ho letto le prime pagine (del libro).
> Al maschile singolare perchè il ne si riferisce al libro, non alle pagine.
> Ne ho mangiate diverse.
> Al femminile plurale perchè il ne si riferisce alle ciliegie.
> 
> Spero sia chiaro.


Prima di tutto non volevo correggerti ma chiederti un chiarimento ,sia chiaro!
Non ho pensato al libro in effetti. Se fosse stato 'ne ho letto le prime di tutte quelle pagine' avrei avuto ragione a chiederti un chiarimento.
Quindi dici che si può dire sia
ne ho mangiato diverse di quelle noci
sia
ne ho mangiate diverse di quelle noci?


----------



## claudine2006

daniele712 said:


> Prima di tutto non volevo correggerti ma chiederti un chiarimento ,sia chiaro!
> Non ho pensato al libro in effetti. Se fosse stato 'ne ho letto le prime di tutte quelle pagine' avrei avuto ragione a chiederti un chiarimento.
> Quindi dici che si può dire sia
> ne ho mangiato diverse di quelle noci
> sia
> ne ho mangiate diverse di quelle noci?


Io direi:
Ne ho mangiate varie (riferito a "di quelle noci").


----------



## sabrinita85

daniele712 said:


> Ciao Claudine,
> nel post #2 hai scritto che
> ne ho mangiate un pò è corretto
> ma che
> ne ho lette soltanto le prime pagine è sbagliato.
> Mi sfugge la differenza , direi che in questo caso,non c'è, correggimi se sbaglio.




  ne ho mangiate un po' -- è corretto:
perché quel _*ne*_ si riferisce a _ciliegie_, come da domanda "Chi si è *scofanato le ciliegie?" e poi in italiano si fa l'accordo al p.p., in questo caso il sostantivo (ciliegie) è femminile quindi devi dire per forza "mangiate".

 ne ho lette soltanto le prime pagine -- è sbagliato:
perché quel _*ne *_si riferisce a _libro_, come da domanda "Hai letto tutto il libro?". Se al posto di _libro _ci fosse stato _pagine_, allora la frase sarebbe stata corretta. 
Quindi, poiché il _ne _si riferisce ad un compl.oggetto di genere maschile, devi dire "letto".



daniele712 said:


> Non sono troppo sicuro sull'argomento perchè ho l'impressione che si usi dire 'ne ho mangiat*e* divers*e*' come 'ne ho mangiat*o* divers*e*', ma non ne sono certo.
> Mi risulta  che:
> ne ho inteso gli usi   è corretto;
> ma:
> ne ho intesi gli usi? (probabilmente no ma non 'suona' troppo male e credo nel linguaggio parlato capiti di sentire questo tipo di declinazione del participio).



_Hai capito perché manifestiamo? 
Sì, *ne* ho *capito *gli intenti.

Hai capito gli intenti?
Sì, *li* ho *capiti*._


----------



## sabrinita85

daniele712 said:


> ne ho mangiato diverse di quelle noci
> 
> ne ho mangiate diverse di quelle noci


----------



## daniele712

sabrinita85 said:


> ne ho mangiate un po' -- è corretto:
> perché quel _*ne*_ si riferisce a _ciliegie_, come da domanda "Chi si è *scofanato le ciliegie?" e poi in italiano si fa l'accordo al p.p., in questo caso il sostantivo (ciliegie) è femminile quindi devi dire per forza "mangiate".
> 
> ne ho lette soltanto le prime pagine -- è sbagliato:
> perché quel _*ne *_si riferisce a _libro_, come da domanda "Hai letto tutto il libro?". Se al posto di _libro _ci fosse stato _pagine_, allora la frase sarebbe stata corretta.
> Quindi, poiché il _ne _si riferisce ad un compl.oggetto di genere maschile, devi dire "letto".
> 
> 
> 
> _Hai capito perché manifestiamo?
> Sì, *ne* ho *capito *gli intenti.
> 
> Hai capito gli intenti?
> Sì, *li* ho *capiti*._


Grazie Claudine e Sabrinita. (non ho ancora capito come si fa a inserire più di un quote nel post).
Sabrinita ora è un pò più chiaro, anche se  la declinazione del participio continua a darmi il mal di testa in alcune situazioni limite.Vedrò di farmi un ripasso su qualche grammatica cartacea o on line, sennò già vi preannuncio il prossimo thread

Daniele


----------



## claudine2006

daniele712 said:


> Grazie Claudine e Sabrinita. (non ho ancora capito come si fa a inserire più di un quote nel post).
> Sabrinita ora è un pò più chiaro, anche se la declinazione del participio continua a darmi il mal di testa in alcune situazioni limite.Vedrò di farmi un ripasso su qualche grammatica cartacea o on line, sennò già vi preannuncio il prossimo thread
> 
> Daniele


Di niente.
P.S. Meglio dire altrimenti.


----------



## uccellino

Oddio, da quanto vedo nelle risposte alla mia domanda, non sono l'unica -anche sì l'unica non madrelingua- ad avere un po' dubbi sull'accordo del participio con *ne. *
Riflettendo un po' sull'argomento vedo che il fondamentale è essere attenti al complemento per fare o no la concordanza.
Comunque, tante grazie Claudine2006 e Sabrinita per le vostre spiegazioni, soprattutto con l'ultimo post di Sabrinita ho visto la luce.
Claudine2006 so che esiste un foro spagnolo-italiano, ma se non vi importa preferirei praticare a scrivere solo italiano. Vi pare che faccio tanti errori? Ho visto anche che altri partecipanti non sono nativi. Lo dico perché l'altro giorno sono rimasta un po' male con certe errori -a volte, capita, no?-  
Ancora una domanda Claudine, perché non si può dire "fare l'accordo", lo dico perché mi correggi:"si deve concordare il participio con il ne". Io l'ho visto così scritto in testi italiani su cui lavoro, magari non è un linguaggio molto tecnico, ma serve per renderlo più chiaro agli alunni.
Comunque, tante grazie per il vostro aiuto,
Rut


----------



## daniele712

> Uccellino


Il modo in cui si concorda il participio passato è tutt'altro che semplice è ho trovato come sospettavo una conferma su una possibile doppia costruzione.
Riporto qui uno stralcio di una risposta data dal linguista De Rienzo di cui darò il link in un prossimo Thread.

"C'è un unico caso in cui il participio(usando come ausiliario avere) va concordato obbligatoriamente con il complemento oggetto(e non con il soggetto).Ciò avviene quando il complemento oggetto è costituito dai pronomi atoni 'lo' 'la' 'li':"Mi hai portato i libri?Si,te li ho portati".Con le particelle 'mi','ti','ci','vi' in funzione di complemento oggetto l'obbligo di concordanza è facoltativo.

Mi spiace che non riusciamo a darti una risposta semplice,chiara e concorde.Ma la concordanza del participio,unita all'uso del congiuntivo e in generale all'uso dei tempi,sono uno degli aspetti più complicati della lingua italiana.Io ritengo(modestamente) di avere una buona padronanza dell'italiano e una buona cultura(sempre più modestamente)ma il modo in cui concordare il participio in particolare e talvolta l'uso del congiuntivo mi mettono in difficoltà(e non lo nascondo).
Insomma se le tue difficoltà con l'italiano sono queste,sei a buon punto. 

Per ulteriori chiarimenti sull'argomento consiglio questo link: http://www.mauriziopistone.it/testi/discussioni/gramm05_concordanza.html


Daniele


----------



## claudine2006

uccellino said:


> Oddio, da quanto vedo nelle risposte alla mia domanda, non sono l'unica - l'unica non madrelingua- ad avere un po' di dubbi sulla concordanza del participio con il *ne. *





uccellino said:


> Riflettendo un po' sull'argomento vedo che è fondamentale prestare attenzione al complemento per fare o meno la concordanza.
> Comunque, tante grazie Claudine2006 e Sabrinita per le vostre spiegazioni, soprattutto con l'ultimo post di Sabrinita ho visto la luce.
> Claudine2006, so che esiste un foro spagnolo-italiano, ma se non vi dispiace preferirei fare pratica e scrivere solo in italiano. Vi pare che faccio tanti errori? Ho visto anche che altri partecipanti non sono nativi. Lo dico perché l'altro giorno sono rimasta un po' male con certe errori -a volte, capita, no?-
> Ancora una domanda Claudine, perché non si può dire "fare l'accordo", lo dico perché mi correggi:"si deve concordare il participio con il ne". Io l'ho visto così scritto in testi italiani su cui lavoro, magari non è un linguaggio molto tecnico, ma serve per renderlo più chiaro agli alunni.
> Comunque, tante grazie per il vostro aiuto,
> Rut



Ops, te l'ho corretto di nuovo. A me suona male.


----------



## Nino83

Riuppo questo thread perchè, in seguito ad una discussione sul partitivo in altre lingue, mi sono ritovato ad approfondire l'argomento. 

La particella _ne_ deriva dal latino _inde_ e può avere, in sostanza, tre significati. 
1) Da lì, da quel luogo --> moto da luogo --> Il participio passato non concorda con l'oggetto ma, siccome è utilizzato spesso con verbi di movimento, che utilizzano l'ausiliare essere, concorda con il soggetto. 
2) Di ciò, di me/te/lui/lei/noi/voi/loro --> pronome dimostrativo o personale, genitivo --> Il participio passato non concorda con l'oggetto. 
3) Partitivo --> all'accusativo (complemento oggetto) --> Questo è il caso trattato in questa discussione. Vi sono due casi. In uno il participio passato concorda con l'oggetto, nell'altro non concorda. 

 a) In italiano il "vero" partitivo è quello utilizzato al singolare con cose non numerabili. 
Es. Compro del latte/del caffè. 
Il vero partitivo si riconosce dal fatto che la preposizione articolata "del" può essere sostituita con "un po' di". 

b) In italiano esiste anche un "falso" partitivo, quando la preposizione articolata "del" è utilizzata con cose numerabili. 
Es. Compro delle mele. 
Al singolare il partitivo può essere sostituito da "qualche" e al plurale da "alcune". 
Es. Compro qualche mela/alcune mele. 

Quando si è di fronte al "vero partitivo" il participio passato dopo il _ne_ non si accorda con l'oggetto, perchè in questo caso il _ne_ sta a significare "un po' di" che è invariabile. 

Es. Hai bevuto il latte. Si *ne* ho bevuto due tazze. --> Ho bevuto *un po' di* latte (due tazze)/Ho bevuto due tazze *di latte*. 
Il latte non è numerabile. Non posso bere "due latti" ma sempre "*una certa quantità di*"/"*un po' di*" latte. 

Quando si è di fronte al "falso partitivo", cioè a delle cose numerabili, allora il participio passato si accorda con l'oggetto. 

Es. Ho comprato delle mele = Ho comprato qualche mela/alcune mele. --> *Ne* ho mangiata una/mangiate due. Cioè ho mangiato due *mele*. 

Quindi se l'oggetto è numerabile il participio si accorda, se l'oggetto non è numerabile, il participio non si accorda. 

Es. *Quanto latte* hai bevuto. *Ne* ho bevuto due tazze. --> Il latte non è numerabile
*Quante tazze* (di latte) hai bevuto. *Ne* ho bevute due. --> Le tazze sono numerabili


----------



## francisgranada

Domanda a proposito: sono corrette entrambe le risposte di Adamo nella seguente situazione (suppongo di sì) ?

Eva: Ciao, amore, ti ho portato delle mele.
 1. Adamo: Sì, ne ho già mangiato (non è specificata la quantità)
2. Adamo: Sì, ne ho mangiate due


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> Domanda a proposito: sono corrette entrambe le risposte di Adamo nella seguente situazione (suppongo di sì) ?
> 
> Eva: Ciao, amore, ti ho portato delle mele.
> 1. Adamo: Sì, ne ho già mangiato (non è specificata la quantità)
> 2. Adamo: Sì, ne ho mangiate due





> Nel caso ci sia un quantificatore, è quest’ultimo che regola l’accordo:
> 
> (36) ho comprato delle pere e ne ho mangiata la metà
> (37) ho comprato le pere e ne ho mangiate molte



http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/partitivo_(Enciclopedia_dell'Italiano)/ 

Io direi "Ne ho mangiate alcune/due". 
Se non determinassi la quantità direi "Si le ho mangiate" senza usare il ne. 

La costruzione con il _ne_ senza quantificatore è per lo più utilizzata in francese. In Italiano è alquanto rara.


----------



## olaszinho

A mio modesto avviso, ne ho già mangiate è accettabile, mentre "ne ho già mangiato", riferito a mele, è agrammaticale.


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie Nino e Olaszinho . Credo che abbia capito quello che dite, ma ho una "subdomanda" (per capire meglio i segreti della lingua italiana):

Se Eva dicesse "Amore, ti ho portato _un chilo _di mele", sarebbe lo stesso agrammaticale/scorretta/inusuale la risposta "Ne ho già mangiato"? (voglio "suggerire" che _un chilo_ nel caso di mele esprime una quantità non contabile ...)


----------



## Nino83

Un chilo è una quantità precisa. Quindi se volessi dire che hai mangiato tutto il chilo dovresti rispondere "l'ho mangiato" (il chilo di mele). 
Sennò potresti dire "ne ho mangiate". 

Sulla frase precedente "ne ho mangiato/mangiate" basterebbe aggiungere "a sufficienza" (che è indefinito) per capire ad orecchio (se si è nativi) quale forma è utilizzabile. 

Direi anch'io "ne ho mangiate" oppure "ne ho mangiate a sufficienza".


----------



## olaszinho

francisgranada said:


> Grazie Nino e Olaszinho . Credo che abbia capito quello che dite, ma ho una "subdomanda" (per capire meglio i segreti della lingua italiana):
> 
> Se Eva dicesse "Amore, ti ho portato _un chilo _di mele", sarebbe lo stesso agrammaticale/scorretta/inusuale la risposta "Ne ho già mangiato"? (voglio "suggerire" che _un chilo_ nel caso di mele esprime una quantità non contabile ...)



Francis, tu non mangi il chilo bensì le mele  quindi, per me, no. Per farla breve quel "ne" si rifesce a mele. Per assurdo, potrebbe essere accettabile solo se avessi già mangiato esattemente un chilo di mele: ne ho già mangiato "uno", ma lo dovresti specificare, altrimenti non si capirebbe.


----------



## francisgranada

Con la risposta di Adamo "Ne ho già mangiato" ho voluto esprimere l'idea che Adamo abbia già magianto "un po'" (quantità indeterminata) di quel _chilo_, forse un _etto _oppure una _mela e mezza_ (1,5 mela ) ecc ... Ma come vedo la mia "logica" presupposta (da me) non funziona in questo caso ...


----------



## chipulukusu

> Eva: Ciao, amore, ti ho portato delle mele.
> 1. Adamo: Sì, ne ho già mangiato (non è specificata la quantità)



Prima di dismettere come non grammaticale la frase _si, ne ho mangiato_, farei una considerazione.
La frase _si, ne ho mangiato, _sembra rispondere alla domanda: "_Hai mangiato di queste mele_?"

Ora ammetto che nessuno si esprimerebbe osì al giorno d'oggi, però noi italiani dovremmo essere avvezzi a questa frase evangelica:
_
Chi mangia di questo pane vivrà in eterno.
_
Questo uso _assoluto _del verbo mangiare (per non dire intransitivo) che regge un complemento che direi _partitivo_ (ma confesso la mia ignoranza) è ormai in disuso nella nostra cultura, ma in passato aveva sicuramente una sua logica perché è presumibile che un tempo, come ancora avviene in Medio Oriente ed in gran parte dell'Africa, il cibo era un'esperienza collettiva, un qualcosa che veniva messo in comune e di cui ciascuno si cibava _in parte_ attingendo ad un unico piatto o ad un unica ciotola.


----------



## olaszinho

Se ti riferissi a pane, la frase "sì, ne ho mangiato" sarebbe correttissima, non lo è con mele.


----------



## chipulukusu

olaszinho said:


> Se ti riferissi a pane, la frase "sì, ne ho mangiato" sarebbe correttissima, non lo è con mele.



Hai ragione, non avevo tenuto conto della differenza tra numerabile e non numerabile... Il bello è che ci faccio sempre attenzione con le lingue straniere e poi me ne dimentico per l'italiano.


----------



## MCclum

ciao..! 
Io mi chiamo clum
sono nuovo in forum
grazie a tutti avevo anche io i dubbi in questo argomento ora un po più chiaro *Grazie di nuovo*


----------

